# Caja para altavoces 6.5"



## javi_SS (Abr 17, 2009)

Alguien me puede decir las medidas de la caja que le deveria poner a unos altavoces de 6.5"? e visto muchos sitios donde t enseñan a calcular la capacidad pero no las medidas...

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2009)

javi_SS dijo:
			
		

> Alguien me puede decir las medidas de la caja que le deveria poner a unos altavoces de 6.5"? e visto muchos sitios donde t enseñan a calcular la capacidad pero no las medidas...



Y cual es el problema?
Si conoces la capacidad en litros (o pies cúbicos o en lo que se te ocurra) sacar las medidas es fácil.
EL volumen (capacidad) de una caja es = Alto x  Largo x Ancho.

Ancho de la caja = diametro del parlante mas 5 a 10cm
Largo de la caja (profundidad) = 1.5 x Alto del parlante.
Alto de la caja = lo que te queda para cumplir con la capacidad calculada.

Podés jugar con los valores de las medidas para hacer la caja mas o menos estética...mientras que se cumpla *por lo menos* la capacidad que te han dado.

Si querés que te den las medidas sin saber mas datos del parlante, deberías leer este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Bah, de todas formas deberías leerlo para que te enteres como es el tema.


----------

